# anteanna interchanable



## Kali05 (May 20, 2005)

just wondering if a xm anteanna will work with a sirius radio?
like to move it around the house..


----------



## thiggin2 (Jun 5, 2004)

My Sirius Home Antenna will work with my Xm Roady 2 receiver, so I would think the XM antenna would work with a Sirius receiver.


----------

